# Learning the Bark and Hold



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Utah vom Johnson-Haus @ 10 months trying the Bark and Hold for the first time
https://youtu.be/gJcvDBXz1ME
https://youtu.be/AYV-WejlVDY


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks like you're going to have some good barking with him.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice videos. Thanks for posting.


----------

